# Dogs in Italy - New regulations



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

Ciao tutti, if you are coming to Italy with dogs along in the near future, new regulations in force from 26/03/09 :

1) in all urban areas, or countryside not designated as a 'dog run' all dogs must be kept on a leash, no longer than 1.5 metres, and the owner must have with him at hand a suitable muzzle - this must be 'at hand' and not necessarily on the dog.
2) in all above areas, the dog owner must have 'at hand' available instruments/bags for collecting and disposing of any solid excrement left by his animal.

There are of course lots more 'bits' relative to dangerous breeds/vets etc.
but I think what will be directly relative to foreign visitors is what is outlined above. Ministry of Health decree 03/03/2009.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Sounds reasonable to me. We should adopt the same laws here as well.

steve


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I take it that this will mean an end to the small heaps of dog poo carefully positioned for maximum effect on the sandalled walker ? No more the loose dog protecting his master's vineyard as you attempt to walk within 100m of the edge ?

No ? I thought not. The fines from unaware tourists should do something for the coffers of hard up Italian hill villages however.

G


----------



## JacSprat (May 26, 2006)

As usual, it's the few who ruin it for the responsible (and it's usually the ones with the biggest dogs who leave the highest piles  ). I wish the Italians would focus on their stray/abandoned dog problem as much as their poo problem.
Nevertheless, I have in the past gone behind inconsiderate dog owners, scooped up their dog's excrement, and handed it back to the shocked cretin. Of course I risked a throttling, so maybe not such a great idea.
As with all laws, only good if enforced. Good luck to them.

Jacquie


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

*dogs*

hi eddied,
This new law would not have something to do with the recent mauling in Italy and I think death of a young child by a roming pack of wild/domesticated let lose dogs :twisted: .

most european dog owners are responsible as we already have regulations in our own countries and the main problem is the "meditereanian" countries that let their dogs roam lose or are abanded bu their owners.

tramp


----------

